# ATIS Tech JR MOC Reassignment



## tylerlleslie (16 May 2014)

After 2 years on Army PAT PL  :facepalm: (Joined the forces in 2012) I finally got my OT. I am transferring to ATIS Tech JR. I have a pretty good understanding about what its all about, however, unlucky for me my first posting is to (you guessed it) PAT PL at the same base I am currently at!! I am just wondering if anyone knows when the next courses are for this trade... I assume POET is still run first. I have seen the course calendar for the last 2 years in Kingston and it seems that 2 courses are run in June and 2 in Aug. Anyone have any more current info for this year? I was so happy to get my OT, however its a bummer to still in the same place after so long. Another option I have heard about is to submit a memo for some OJT at a base closer to home... Thoughts?

Side note: as I am going from Infantry to ATIS I am pretty sure my security clearance will have to go from Secret to Top Secret.. Confirm? How long does that take?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## George Wallace (16 May 2014)

adventure-guide said:
			
		

> Side note: as I am going from Infantry to ATIS I am pretty sure my security clearance will have to go from Secret to Top Secret.. Confirm? How long does that take?



Depending on your past history, a TS can take up to three years or longer.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 May 2014)

adventure-guide said:
			
		

> however its a kick to the face to be stuck in the same place after so long.



I have to wonder how much of your being "stuck" in PAT was due to the OT. 



			
				adventure-guide said:
			
		

> I've been in the VOT-U (U: untrained) process for the better part of 1.5 years while on PAT Pl.


----------



## tylerlleslie (16 May 2014)

Im not too worried about that, all my history is pretty basic. Most of the ACISS guys we had seem to get it pretty fast, so I am hoping mine wont take longer then a month or so... Would much rather wait for it on PAT in Kingston, heard thats a great base to be at.


----------



## tylerlleslie (16 May 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I have to wonder how much of your being "stuck" in PAT was due to the OT.



I was injured on a DP1 infantry course and then had to get all through that and a whole lot of other drama and memos missing and things... Its all behind me now... Its just not the icing on the cake to still be waiting at the same place. Not the end of the world at all, just wanting to move on with things


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 May 2014)

You shouldn't need a TS clearance for ATIS and the POET or the 3s.

A new POET course used to start every 2 weeks, not sure what it is now, but the calendar used to be up on the CFSCE site.  Look for it under the Lodger Units part of CFB Kingston on the DIN.


And...technically speaking, you didn't get an OT, you completed a MOC Reassignment.


----------



## tylerlleslie (16 May 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> You shouldn't need a TS clearance for ATIS and the POET or the 3s.
> 
> A new POET course used to start every 2 weeks, not sure what it is now, but the calendar used to be up on the CFSCE site.  Look for it under the Lodger Units part of CFB Kingston on the DIN.
> 
> ...



Well I hope not, that would speed things up pretty fast. Ya i can see the calendar, but has yet to be updated past Feb start dates. Maybe soon.

Ahhh MOC Reassignment, I like it!


----------



## Occam (17 May 2014)

As was mentioned, you won't need Lvl III during training.  Even if you get posted to a position that immediately requires Lvl III, you'll have it in time or reasonably soon after you get there.


----------



## tylerlleslie (17 May 2014)

Occam said:
			
		

> As was mentioned, you won't need Lvl III during training.  Even if you get posted to a position that immediately requires Lvl III, you'll have it in time or reasonably soon after you get there.



Thanks excellent and good to know, Id hate to be delayed just waiting on security clearance


----------



## Occam (17 May 2014)

Just to add for your own info:  Lvl III is required for handling cryptographic devices and crypto keying material.  At large bases, you'll find them in the airfield comms, IT services, and navigational aids sections of WTIS.  Even if you didn't have your Lvl III yet, there are still lots and lots of tasks you can do without having to dabble in crypto.  You'd have no problem carrying on with your OJT.


----------



## tylerlleslie (17 May 2014)

Occam said:
			
		

> Just to add for your own info:  Lvl III is required for handling cryptographic devices and crypto keying material.  At large bases, you'll find them in the airfield comms, IT services, and navigational aids sections of WTIS.  Even if you didn't have your Lvl III yet, there are still lots and lots of tasks you can do without having to dabble in crypto.  You'd have no problem carrying on with your OJT.



Great to know, thanks for the info.... Now to just figure out when courses are starting.


----------



## Narcisse (19 May 2014)

Hey guys, I'm getting posted to Kingston next 13th of june and looking to start the ATIS 3's. I was enroled under NCM-SEP and skipping POET and some weeks of the 3's as well. 

Anybody can give out some course dates since I do not have access to the DIN at the moment ? Last time I checked the CFSCE calendar, It was still not updated from last year. 

Thank you !


----------



## tylerlleslie (19 May 2014)

Pte Rousseau said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'm getting posted to Kingston next 13th of june and looking to start the ATIS 3's. I was enroled under NCM-SEP and skipping POET and some weeks of the 3's as well.
> 
> Anybody can give out some course dates since I do not have access to the DIN at the moment ? Last time I checked the CFSCE calendar, It was still not updated from last year.
> 
> Thank you !



YA I am waiting to see it updated too... But again, just because it says one thing doesnt mean its 100%. I have to do the POET course... not super sure what to fully expect. Some ppl say its hard others say not really (which I guess is true of most things in life).


----------



## tylerlleslie (21 May 2014)

Posting msg just came through today. I'm heading to Kingston for AWTR (PAT PL, I assume??) I hear Kingston is pretty nice. Can't wait!!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 May 2014)

Awaiting Training...Kingston is not bad and should be a nice summer location.   8)


----------



## GeorgeD (21 May 2014)

Pte Rousseau said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'm getting posted to Kingston next 13th of june and looking to start the ATIS 3's. I was enroled under NCM-SEP and skipping POET and some weeks of the 3's as well.
> 
> Anybody can give out some course dates since I do not have access to the DIN at the moment ? Last time I checked the CFSCE calendar, It was still not updated from last year.
> 
> Thank you !


An ATIS QL3 Started on may 5th I think, so the 16th of June might be the starting point of the ATIS Delta QL3 portion for ULO's, so likely if you are a ULO you will spend minimal time on PAT as most ULO's I've seen here.


----------



## DAA (21 May 2014)

Pte Rousseau said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'm getting posted to Kingston next 13th of june and looking to start the ATIS 3's. I was enroled under NCM-SEP and skipping POET and some weeks of the 3's as well.
> 
> Anybody can give out some course dates since I do not have access to the DIN at the moment ? Last time I checked the CFSCE calendar, It was still not updated from last year.
> 
> Thank you !



More importantly, I would be interested to hear what your experiences were with the NCM SEP program so far?  When did you get to do your BMQ, what did you do when not attending classes, etc, etc.......


----------



## Occam (21 May 2014)

GD said:
			
		

> An ATIS QL3 Started on may 5th I think, so the 16th of June might be the starting point of the ATIS Delta QL3 portion for ULO's, so likely if you are a ULO you will spend minimal time on PAT as most ULO's I've seen here.



ULO?  The only time I've seen that acronym used is for University Liaison Officer.  Is there another meaning?


----------



## Narcisse (21 May 2014)

adventure-guide said:
			
		

> Posting msg just came through today. I'm heading to Kingston for AWTR (PAT PL, I assume??) I hear Kingston is pretty nice. Can't wait!!



Seems I'll be AWTR as well. POSTED ON 13 JUN 14 TO POSN: ****-****-AWTR CFSCE KINGSTON ON



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Awaiting Training...Kingston is not bad and should be a nice summer location.   8)



Glad to hear that !  



			
				GD said:
			
		

> An ATIS QL3 Started on may 5th I think, so the 16th of June might be the starting point of the ATIS Delta QL3 portion for ULO's, so likely if you are a ULO you will spend minimal time on PAT as most ULO's I've seen here.



Yeah that's what I thought, It would obviously be awesome if it is the case. I am an ULO and I wish I won't spend an entire year on PAT !



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> More importantly, I would be interested to hear what your experiences were with the NCM SEP program so far?  When did you get to do your BMQ, what did you do when not attending classes, etc, etc.......



I was a RegForce Artillery Officer before VOT to ATIS Tech NCM SEP. I had BMOQ done in St-Jean, then attended CAP in Gagetown and was posted to RCA in Gagetown, NB. So every army courses were credited.

I had to work for reserves unit (they want you to stay in school area) during summer (12th RBC first summer and HMCS Radisson during the second) and I won't lie, It was pretty boring. Reserves unit are pretty stand down during summer and there's not much to do for a private besides passing the brush and extract weeds hahaha ! At least, reserves unit staff are pretty easy going and I had to play lots of hockey (and gym) which was pretty fun. Otherwise, you don't have to report really while attending classes, there was presentation from the subsidized education admin (habitually a Capt. or Lt(N)) each semester in Valcartier and I had to go to Valcartier for some admin as well as dentist appointment, MIR if needed, CF Express or FORCE test, etc.

Some friends of mine went for BMQ during summer. It was cut in half so they had to finish it in 2 different summers. There's like an orientation week and then they are loaded on BMQ the summer after, and finish it the other summer. I'm not sure if they're going to keep it like this tho, I heard they wanted to cut out the field exercise weeks so maybe there will be changes.

That's pretty much it, don't hesitate if you have any other questions !



			
				Occam said:
			
		

> ULO?  The only time I've seen that acronym used is for University Liaison Officer.  Is there another meaning?



It does mean University Liaison Officer. It's more a whole unit than a single position I would say. It's pretty more kind of University Liaison Office !  :


----------



## Occam (21 May 2014)

Ah, so you're using ULO to refer to any/all of the NCM-SEP graduates.  Never saw it used that way before.  Thanks.


----------



## Narcisse (21 May 2014)

Yes. In fact, we use to say : I belong to ULO. Like if it is a unit. When I'm going for a dentist appointment, I'll write ULO in the unit field, etc.


----------



## Narcisse (5 Jun 2014)

Hi again,

I'm seeing that ATIS QL3 Delta are being canceled. I saw a note in a national calendar modification form saying :

ATIS deltas are phased out as all SEP students are now course loaded into full ATIS courses on 2 CAD direction. 

Does anyone knows anything about this ? As a NCM-SEP, will I be on full QL3 for the entire course or for only a portion of it ?

Thanks !

@adventure-guide : Seems there's POET courses starting on June 17th and July 4th. Hope it helps.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Jun 2014)

Pte Rousseau said:
			
		

> Hi again,
> 
> I'm seeing that ATIS QL3 Delta are being canceled. I saw a note in a national calendar modification form saying :
> 
> ...



2 + 2 usually = 4  :blotto:

I'd hazard a guess all ATIS folks will do the entire QL3 course.  I'd guess that there were issues with 'gaps in training' between some college stuff and CFCSE requirements/ATIS Tech training, so the delta courses were CNXd and now everyone does "ATIS QL3".


----------

